# Agent Osvaldo Pérez-León



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .








 









[TD]<TABLE height=146 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg border=0>[TR][TD]
<TD width=60 background=/images/stripe_back.gif>







[/TD]



















[/TD][TD]Agent Osvaldo Pérez-León 
*Puerto Rico Police Department
Puerto Rico*
End of Watch: Tuesday, July 8, 2008
Biographical Info
*Age:* 33
*Tour of Duty:* 8 years
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Automobile accident
*Date of Incident:* Tuesday, July 8, 2008
*Weapon Used:* Not available
*Suspect Info:* Not available
Agent Osvaldo Pérez-León was killed in automobile accident while transporting a children participating in the Youth Athletic League program.

A tractor trailer traveling in the opposite direction crossed into the opposing lane of traffic while attempting to avoid another car. The truck struck a bus, pushing it into the van.

Agent Pérez-León was flown to a local hospital where he was pronounced dead. The seven children in the van sustained minor injuries.

Agent Pérez-León had served with the agency for 8 years.
Agency Contact Information
Puerto Rico Police Department
PO Box 70166
San Juan, PR 00936

Phone: (787) 792-1234

_*Please contact the Puerto Rico Police Department for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_
[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


----------

